# What off camera flash can I get for my Canon Rebel XS?



## Jesemanuel (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey there guys, Im looking into getting my first off camera flash for my Canon EOS Rebel XS. Ive been looking at a few budget ones but cant really tell what would be best for the the money. Im looking to spend around 60 - 80$ and I have a few Bower brand, Off camera flashes in mind, but I dont know if they fit:

Bower SFD35C Digital Flash for Canon EOS SFD35C B&H Photo Video

Bower SFD728C TTL Flash for Canon E-TTL II SFD728C B&H Photo

These are the flashes that I found that are within my budget and they are made for canon cameras, but can't tell if they will work with my Rebel XS. I looked at the specs for my camera and it doesn't tell me the hotshoe mount dimensions, only that it has built in settings for canon brand flashes. My other option is to go with what canon suggests, but thats 270'ish $$$ and its way over my current budget:

Canon 430EX II Speedlite TTL Shoe-Mount Flash 2805B002 B&H Photo

What would you guys suggest? does anyone here have a Rebel XS with experience in flashes for this camera? Please I would like your input on this, I'm new to the forum, or any forum for that matter, so I don't know if this has been asked before, but I didn't find anything in specific on the threads.


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 13, 2011)

I stepped up a little and got the vivitar 383 it works great with my xt and can be used as a slave as well as full functioning ttl. I am planning on buying another if not 2. If you want to stick to your budget I would say vivitar 285hv. No slave or ttl but a great manual cheap flash.


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for the tip, I looked at it, but my eye keep looking at an ever changing "Guide No." on each flash I check out. What is that? Im new to flashes, as you can see and I would like to know if that has something to do with the hotshoe mount. And again thaks for the reply


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2011)

Guide number: Guide number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome thanks! I also have another question, the manual zoom on a flash, how does it work? why would it have a zoom in the first palce?


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Zoom is a way of focusing the light. My 285 has wide normal and telephoto settings for zoom. It allows you to zoom the flash in on an object.


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome thanks! I also have another question, if the flash says "made for Canon", will it fit my DSLR Canon EOS Rebel XS? Or is there a number or size that I should look for?


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 13, 2011)

It will fit. Hot shoe is pretty much universal. Made for canon means there are features functions specifically for canon.


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2011)

The zoom function is intended to be used to match the focal length of the lens on the camera, but the zoom can also be used artistically.

All DSLR's, except Sony, use the same standarized hot shoe layout and size. Hot shoe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are many 3rd party flash units that can be used off camera. The Bower and Vivitar units are rebranded units made in China. I use several (12) of the Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash . Calling the 285HV great is a bit of a stretch. but at their price point they are IMO hard to beat.

The Yongnuo Flash Speedlite Yn-460ii for Nikon Canon Pentax are popular inexpensive flashes, as are some of other Yongnuo units.

The trick with a 3rd party flash is getting it to trigger off camera. That can be done with a cord, or it can be done wirelessly.

Wireless triggering can be done optically or with a radio signal. Optical triggers usually rely on, invisible to humans, IR (infrared) light. However, optical triggering has a limited range, can be overwhelmed by direct sunlight, is generally limited to line-of-sight applications, and your optical trigger can be triggered by someone else's nearby flash unit going off. 
Radio triggering has much more range, isn't impacted by sunlight, is not line-of-sight dependent within the limits of range, and the inexpensive triggers usually have 4 channels to mitigate your light(s) being triggered by other nearby radio triggers.

StudioHut 4 channel Wireless Radio Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Kit for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes with 2 Receivers 

A good source for wired flash and optical flash pieces and accessories visit www.flashzebra.com

Using TTL effectively is complex and a chore to learn well, and since the camera is in the decision making loop, but has no clue what you're artistic vision is or what exactly you are wanting to take a photo of, TTL delivers inconsistant results.

Using a flash unit and the camera in manual modes is much easier to learn, and delivers much more consistant results since the camera programing that committee of camera software engineers in Japan wrote that tries to guess WTF you're trying to do, isn't involved in the decision making process.


----------



## JasonLambert (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with Keith about the use of TTL. It is kinda like using your DSLR on auto... Ya, it will take a picture but will it take the picture you want? During wedding receptions I use a 580 mounted on camera with it in ETTL mode. I'm moving around a lot and setting everything manual could mean missing the shot. But when I take it off camera for senior, family, or whatever I can take the time to set up... I shoot the flash in manual. It is real simple and creates the look you want. 

So, depending on what you are going to do with the flash would decide if you would want or need TTL. And as far as will it fit... Ya, if it states that it is for canon, it will fit your XS, my 5DMKII, a 1D, and everything in between.


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome guys, thank you very much for your help.

By the way I was looking at the 285HV from Vivitar, the price is what I was looking for. But the 283 has a swivel head and a bigger zoom range, its compatible with canons TTL, plus its the same price. Is it better or is it not worth it?

Vivitar DF 283 Series 1 Digital TTL Shoe Mount DF-283-CAN B&H


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 13, 2011)

If you read what I said about the 285 it's a great cheap flash as in it's great compared to the junk you normally get cheap. I have had other flashes at that price point go in the trash. I have a 30 year old 285 that still works like day 1.


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 13, 2011)

All I can say is the reviews aren't great for the 283 all those functions are included in for a price of lower end flashes. Where the 285 has been around forever and last a long time. The 283 model has as well but this version seems to be newer.


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, well Ill get the 285 then, after that Ill get a flash and umbrella mount and use it as a second flash, if I get to upgrade to a better, more complex flash. For now Ill practice with this one  thanks for all the help and info


----------

